
WordPress Now Powers 25% of the Web – Apps – By Emil Protalinski - SimplyUseless
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/08/wordpress-now-powers-25-of-the-web/
======
vineetch
Attributing Wordpress as the core CMS for a domain based on simply checking
for a wordpress installation on the domain seems like a flawed approach. Lots
of domains have blogs hosted on Wordpress but might not be using Wordpress as
a CMS to manage the entire online presence.

